# Bobbin Head - 2 PBs



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I reluctantly passed up a morning out at Balmoral as the Trouble and Strife raised an unfriendly eyebrow as we had people coming for lunch and she doubted my ability to be back, cleaned and not smelling of fish by noon.

I still wanted a fish, so I opted for Bobbin Head as it's only 10 minutes away.

Tides looked good for an early launch, and despite a bit of nippiness in the air, it was a beautiful morning.









_I apologise for the rest of the crappy photos as this camera, which will soon be replaced, does ok longer distance photos but absolute $hit close-ups._

I opened my account after 20 minutes with a PB (from Yak) Flathead. Several spirited runs saw a big 63cm model come in. Yaaa-hoo. It was going to be a good day even if I didn't catch anymore. _(sorry photo didn't come out at all)_

I decided to head to some spots that I don't fish as much that were further away. The problem with this plan is that I always have a hard time passing up the many "fishy" spots on the way and so never get to my intended area, but stuck to the plan this time and made it to where I was going.

Trolled up a small flattie and a couple of undersized whiting on the way. When I got to the desired spot, I was rewarded with a call from the wife letting me know that lunch was off as the friends had a sick kid. I showed the appropriate amount of concern for the child which was immediately dismissed as overtly disingenuine and before I could ask, yes I could stay out until lunchtime. 

A few minutes later I managed a nice bream of about 27 or 28 cm. BH has been bream stingy to me these past 4 or 5 months so it was nice to get a good one.









Hit a purple patch the next hour and a half with 3 EP's coming in. In between I also picked up a very nice 34 cm Bream. This gave a great fight on the light gear. 
_Estuary Perch_









_Nice Bream_








About 10 minutes before pulling the plug, I hooked something that just stripped the line off the UL Sahara like there was no drag on it at all. For the first time, I also wondered whether the rod would hold up as it whizzed under the Yak and kept going. I was thinking ooohhh maybe a school jew. When I finally got him up to see some color I realized that it was in fact a big angry bream. I wasn't too disappointed as I knew if I could land him he'd might be a PB.

At just touching 37 he beat my previous PB by .5 cm.  
_Bigger Bream_ 









If this is a glimpse of what the winter may bring, I may have to get my own parking space at the canoe ramp 8)


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Top stuff Eric..shame about the domestics...what a flattie-gotta get in the good books with that one....I reckon the bream will only come on more now...
a few of the superstars at Balmoral noticed you missing in action and are now seeking counselling
Regards,
johnny


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I showed the appropriate amount of concern for the child which was immediately dismissed as overtly disingenuine and before I could ask, yes I could stay out until lunchtime. 

Gold. It is hard to hide the enthusiasm in ones voice when one is let off the visit to the sickly relative or shopping for shoes with the wife to go fishing. No matter how hard you work to sound concerned or melancholic at the loss of the opportunity to visit said sickly relative it is just too obvious and overt. Maybe it is the air punching that gives it away?

Nice result on the fish Eric!

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Beaut session Eric - I was down at Bobbin Head later in the day, yaklessly gazing wistfully over limpid waters and throwing bread to 2" bream. Good mix of species, I must come there to try for an estuary perch. I've mostly fished BH at night, for limited (poor) results.



JT said:


> Maybe it is the air punching that gives it away?


Another reason to spurn videophones. Actually a background noise cancelling phone would be handy to cut out all those giveaway water noises.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Just got home and found an email that a meeting I had for tomorow morning is cancelled, so I'll give BH a try again tomorrow morning. If it's another good session, I'll plan a trip in advance on a weekend around some good tides and post it if anyone else wants to give it a try.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

nice work Eric.

Have never done all that well at BH for some reason. Probably because there is so much fishy looking area that I don't spend enough time in one spot.

Hope todays trip goes well.

Steve.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quick update from this morning.

While not quite as productive on the big bream front (got 2 about 25 & 26) the Esturay Perch were out in big numbers. I landed 5, with the biggest going a whisker under 37 cm. Also picked up a an ok flathead on the way back.

Left the cheap crap camera at home and just used the phone which took much better pics anyway


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice EP's Eric, well done.

David


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

You're on a roll there Eric. I actually didn't know that Estuary Perch were in Sydney waters. What sort of bait did you take them on?

JT


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

JT said:


> I actually didn't know that Estuary Perch were in Sydney waters. What sort of bait did you take them on?
> 
> JT


Until Sunday, I don't ever remember catching more than 1 on an outing, and always on hardbodies (SX 40's, Pygmys and another favorite I can't remember the name of). But today 3 of the 5 came on Hawkesbury River Prawns. Didn't know they would taken them as I was using the prawns hoping for bream.

I probably dropped a couple more as I had a couple of short hard runs then they let go. I am guessing they may have been EPs also as they have much larger mouths than bream and thinner cartledge around it.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work there Eric! good to see BH is firing... congrats on the PB!


----------

